# bobina de ferrita



## l_007 (May 27, 2006)

hola, quisiera saber como puedo armar una bobina con nucleo de ferrita... he oido que con una radio am antigua lo puedo hacer, pero si no lo tengo...venden el nucleo?? o que pongo como sustituto?


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 28, 2006)

Para que la quieres?
Todas la radios llevan pero las antiguas se pueden reutilizar al ser mas grandes. Las "modernas" son pequeñas y bobinadas con hilo muy.muy, muy fino solo apto para bobinarlo maquinas automaticas.


----------



## l_007 (May 28, 2006)

para un pequeño transmisor de fm...el que esta en pablin.com.ar Es una bobina con nucleo de ferrita que lleva casi a la salida.
un saludo


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 28, 2006)

Normalmente para la banda de FM no es necesaria la ferrita, con solo separar un poco las espiras llegan donde quieres llegar, con ferrita es mas comodo eso si.

Normalmente se utilizan bobinas de unos6 o 7 milimetros de canuto te plastico y unas pocas vueltas de hilo esmaltado (reguerda lijarlo para quitar el esmalte y limpiarlo de residuos)

Si lleva condensador variable, puedes hacer una sintonizacion burda en la bobina y la fina con el condensador.

En este caso no es muy critica.

Es dificil encontrar bobinas del modelo viejo y del moderno tambien.

Te recomiendo que la bobines con un boligrafo con un hilo esmaltadoun poco grueso 0.8mm o lo que tengas a mano para obtener una solidez.
Unas 5 a 7 espiras. Lo sueldas y con cuidado vas separando las espiras hasta sintonizar.
Pruebalo es facil y barato y sin riesgos.


----------



## VichoT (May 28, 2006)

Holas.  meto mi cuchara para ratificar lo que dijo tiopepe123. para la banda de FM no se necisita una bobina con ferrita ya que estas tienen un diametro reducido y en las radios y televisores es dificil encontrar una que te sirva pureba haciendola en el aire con el molde de un lapiz como se dijo antes .
BYE!


----------



## l_007 (Jun 3, 2006)

ok, gracias... estoy por probar el circuito. Luego les cuento.


----------



## DJCOOL (Jun 30, 2006)

tengo problemas con un trasmisor fm que arme yo mismo .en el patio de mi casa se escucha perfe. pero cuando salgo a la calle para ver si estoy saliendo no escucho nada ..seguun una medicion que ise deveria estar saliendo con 10 watt de potencia pero ne entiendo por que no salgo ..agradeco a la persona que me pueda ayudar tambien tengo muchos esquemas de trasmisores en fm....


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 30, 2006)

10W es bastante potencia, para un pequeño pueblo.
Para que rindan los 10W es necesario una antena adecuada, no sirve un trozo de cable sin calcular.
Deberias conseguir un medidor de estacionarias para verificar que el acoplamiendo entre emisor y antena.


----------



## DJCOOL (Jun 30, 2006)

no lo que pasa es que estoy usando un dipolo con 71 cm de cada lado y no me funciona ..pero antes tenia una antena electrica de carro y si trasmitia pero solamete 400 mt..por eso mote el dipolo pero me fue peor te agradeceria mucho me acesoraras biem en esto ya que para mi es de vital importancia...


----------



## chuko (Jul 3, 2006)

Te recomiendo que bajes un libro muy interesante sobre diseño y fabricacion de inductancias
el libro se llama

Transformer and Inductor Design Handbook, Third Edition (Electrical and Computer Engineering)

Buscalo en www.ebooksclub.org


----------



## diegofh77 (Jul 15, 2006)

hola yo tengo un transmisor fm de 2w q es el q esta publicado en www.pablin.com.ar y quiero saver como hacer la bobina q dice q el nucleo tiene q ser de ferrita alguien save como? si alguien save digame ...gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 18, 2006)

El problema es encontrar bobinas de 5 o mas milimetros con nucleo.
el concepto es el siguiente

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/txbc1/index.htm


Te recomiendo el siguiente cambio, 

Bobinas sobre un lapiz  o tornillo de unos 5-7 mm las 6 espiras y una seraracion de 1mm mas o menos.

Mira de comprar un condensador variable de unos 10pf o similar que lo colocaras donde pone CX.
El otro CY tal cual indica no lo toques.

Para calibrar debes sintonizar la radio en un lugar donde no halla ninguna emisora.
La emisora colocala a uno o dos metros de la radio  
Apretuja o estira la bobina cuidadosamente hasta que oigas tu señal.
Como veras es dificil, ahora con el condensador variable reajustas hasta la perfeccion.

Para reajustar el condensador es necesario una pieza/destornillador de plastico.

finalmente fija la bobina con una gota de cera de vela


----------



## Juanowar (Jul 18, 2006)

Hola a todos. Soy nuevo en este  foro y he llegado  aqui casi por casualidad.
Mi question es la siguiente: me compré un emisor de FM de cebek, el FM1  (  www.cebek.com ) para utilizar como inalambrico de mi guitarra electrica. El problema es que en las especificaciones, me dice que la antena debe ser de unos 70 cm. de largo, lo cual lo hace inviable, ya que pareceria Dart Vader con ese cacho de antena. Como puedo hacerlo para utilizar una antena mas corta ( 20 cm. como mucho) si es que es posible...?
Puedo utilizar un trozo de cable colgando?
Gracias anticipadas.


----------



## diegofh77 (Jul 19, 2006)

Hola gracias tiopepe 123 por tu ayuda cuando lo termine te cuento si me anda. chau


----------

